# Tobacco Review - Samuel Gawith Navy Flake



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is my review from last night's smoke. A very nice blend of Virginia and Latakia with a rum favouring.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

